# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Winters (Almere)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Winters

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum De Bouwmeester, Huisartsen, Almere

Adres: C. van Eesterenplein 257, Almere

Website: www.gezondheidscentrumbouwmeester.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Winters*

----------

